# ExoTerra Glass Top with Vent Build



## katterm2 (Oct 21, 2014)

So, I recently finished building my first vivarium. I used an ExoTerra 18x18x24 and had to figure out how to make the glass top with a screen vent. However, a well know problem with the ExoTerra tops is the plastic indent on the top secondary to the door hinges... making for a less than square top... (example pictured below)



Supplies:

~ ideally "no-see-um" screen, metal screen frame, screen spline, screen frame corners, and glass-top (not pictured here)

I'm not going to go into all of the measurements, thats pretty straight forward to figure out. However, you will soon run into your first problem with the sides of the screen frame:


Easy fix:


Cut the rest of your metal frame to size. After messing around with different Dremel tips... I found out the best way to cut the frame is a good ole mini hack saw:


Put the pieces together and:


Here comes the more difficult part, making the screen corners fit into the top, taking into account the little plastic outcroppings on the top. I basically took a few rough length estimates and eye-balled a rough outline of the hinge. I am lucky enough to have a Dremel with a few different attachments, which did make this a lot easier. I did use a plastic cutting head and then a metal cutting head to finish the job. Here is the basic cut outline:


Going to Dremel town...:


End result after Dremelling:


Here is the glass top. I had a local glass shop cut a piece of 1/4" glass to size. Notice that the top corners are rounded and the front corners are squared off. This helps make a perfect seal on the top. The square corners butt up with the screen and the rounded corners for the back of the tank. 


Finished metal frame pre-screen:


Measure and cut a piece of screen and spline:


Press in your spline and screen:


Cut the screen down to size:


Finished screen top with screen:


Here is the fit in the top of the ExoTerra - not perfect, but much better than having a 1mm overlap of the screen top and plastic rim of the tank:


Skyline view of the tank:


Now to fasten it down. Drill a small hole, pre-measured with your selected screws, in each side. You will have to measure the underside lip of the ExoTerra top to know where the screw will line up (this will make sense in one of the next pictures I hope...):


Screw, washer, screen top, washer, nut.... this will allow for a nice attachment to the plastic rim on the top of the tank:


From the underside:


From the top:


And you're done! Hope this helps out a newbie... and maybe and oldie. Let me know if you have questions, comments, or constructive criticism. 

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## Benji (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome! I just started my first build thread and I'm doing something very similar. Already have the glass cut. Good to see I was on the right track because I found it difficult to find much information on how to build one for an exoterra.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice step by step. But it looks to me screen having mesh too wide for melanos. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Good job on this! It's refreshing to see a new member take ventilation seriously!

I agree with Rigel though, that screen isn't going to prevent flies from escaping (melanogaster or hydei).


----------



## katterm2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Benji said:


> Awesome! I just started my first build thread and I'm doing something very similar. Already have the glass cut. Good to see I was on the right track because I found it difficult to find much information on how to build one for an exoterra.


Awesome! Ya, thats exactly why I put my example up. I couldn't really find anything too specific. Glad you enjoyed it and good luck!


----------



## katterm2 (Oct 21, 2014)

rigel10 said:


> Nice step by step. But it looks to me screen having mesh too wide for melanos. Or am I wrong?





Dev30ils said:


> Good job on this! It's refreshing to see a new member take ventilation seriously!
> 
> I agree with Rigel though, that screen isn't going to prevent flies from escaping (melanogaster or hydei).


Ya, I've definitely thought about that. It is smaller than it appears, however... I might be ok. I have yet to put my frogs in the tank so therefore haven't put any flies in, so we'll see in a few weeks. I think there is a 50/50 shot it might work. If not, super simple fix, I'll just swap it out, as long as I can find some try no-see-um netting which I could find anything locally. Im sure there is something online though.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Nice work! I'm lazy, I just figured out the sizes of glass and screen to pop in with the rounded tabs, it still seals the lip fine. you don't want to know how many tanks I've done it on though, so an hour saved a hundred times...

If melanos fit through that then they'll fit through the exo vents on the front. If you use screen too fine then you're limiting ventilation area anyway. Feed responsibly and put a banana...

For other lazy folks, subtract 1&1/4" from each side of the exo tank size (18x18=16&3/4"x16&3/4), that's your total glass/screen area. Take the pieces and angle them together in the middle, push lightly and pop, it's secure.


----------



## katterm2 (Oct 21, 2014)

L8apex said:


> Nice work! I'm lazy, I just figured out the sizes of glass and screen to pop in with the rounded tabs, it still seals the lip fine. you don't want to know how many tanks I've done it on though, so an hour saved a hundred times...
> 
> If melanos fit through that then they'll fit through the exo vents on the front. If you use screen too fine then you're limiting ventilation area anyway. Feed responsibly and put a banana...
> 
> For other lazy folks, subtract 1&1/4" from each side of the exo tank size (18x18=16&3/4"x16&3/4), that's your total glass/screen area. Take the pieces and angle them together in the middle, push lightly and pop, it's secure.


Haha, ya, definitely more work than is TRULY necessary. I have somewhat of an OCD issue of things fitting together nicely though. Thanks!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Unfortunately I had glass cut to order just the other day before viewing this. 

Searched for info on how others had done it for a long time and came up with very little or nothing. 

I like the idea of a vent and wish that I had incorporated one. 

We will see how it all works out over here - man are those hinges on the inside of the lip annoying!


----------



## KineticUrchin (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the pic tutorial. Always helpful to see it laid out step-by-step.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice tutorial! 

Looks like I'm going to have to find my dremel before I do my next exo (How do I lose that thing so easily?!?) 

John


----------



## mikage12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Katterm - what dimensions did u use on the glass?


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Very helpful step by step. I like the pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Octothorpe (Dec 11, 2008)

mikage12 said:


> Katterm - what dimensions did u use on the glass?


Hey there. Not the OP, but I just went through the same thing (almost) I got glass cut for a 36"x18" exo. I simply took the original mesh top into the glass shop and asked them to cut the glass to measure exactly the same.
The first result was actually too wide by 1/16th of an inch, so I had to take the glass back to the shop to get it "shaved down" a little to actually fit inside the channel... 
The end result was 34 9/16" wide. (actually closer to between 9/16 and 10/16... like 19/32)
_The only caveat to that though_, is that the inner ledge of the exoterra unit itself had these little plastic bumps by each of those twisting locks which stuck out about 1/8". I never took those into account, so I had to dremel them flat in order for the glass to fit flush.


----------



## mikage12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Cool. Thanks octothorpe. That sounds like a good plan.


----------

